# If you like things morbid / organic check these sites out



## wildboy860 (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to The Bone Room Web Site &
necromance


----------



## ridegnu (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard of the Bone Room, and it's also a supplier for the show Myth Busters, awesome shop. Times have changed so much from the days of illegal dissections for the sake of science, to public purchasing.

Ive been in a cool store along those lines in Cali. in an Old Town (George Town?) just S. of Placerville? If not very similiar, and even creepier in person


----------



## ApiCutter (Jun 15, 2010)

To bad I dont have 2 grand for a human skull. Great find!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 15, 2010)

DUDE this site rocks!


----------



## ApiCutter (Jun 12, 2012)

*http://www.skullsunlimited.com/index.php *


----------



## Ekstasis (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been to skulls unlimited or the museum of osteology in OKC. The one featured on Dirty Jobs. It was great, the guy that owns it was nice and interesting. It wasn't creepy at all.


----------

